# Cops: McDade seen fondling self



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cops: McDade seen fondling self*
*Wilkes Barre Times-Leader -** 8 hours ago*
By TERRIE MORGAN-BESECKER [email protected]. A woman who accused former US Congressman Joseph McDade of masturbating on a public beach told police she thought the popular former legislator from Northeastern Pennsylvania "was a mental patient" *...*


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's those dudes up in Wilkes-Barre. The thing is there used to be a huge nut house up there and they let them all out...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

better that than fucking my wallet!


----------

